
‘I'm struggling’–Facing paycuts some ride-hailing drivers prep for strike - howard941
https://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-uber-driver-strike-la-pay-cut-20190323-story.html
======
gamechangr
Algorithms are not great bosses

